# Does anyone know what this pattern is?



## Firefightersmom (Apr 25, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone could help me with what this pattern is?


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

It is broomstick lace strips crocheted together to make a fringed stole.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Also called hairpin lace.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

It looks like hairpin lace not broomstock lace. They are 2 different types & looks of lace. Broomstick lace is a tighter weave of lace.
Lisa


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hairpin lace is my vote.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Haipin Lace comes to mind


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Well, it's not that good picture, but it doesn't look like hairpin lace to me. Here are some pictures of how this... middle part would look like if it were hairpin.




































When doing hairpin one twists the hairpin 180 degrees for each half stitch... and the middle part is ... somewhat zig-zaging. I am sure I did not explain it very well, but hope you'd understand me even so...

Doesn't really look like Peruvian (or broomstick) either... 









Though it could be - with just one sc for each loop... just doesn't look this way to me. A closer picture would help, but what it looks to me now is a lace with elongated stitches... Well, like row 1 *k1, yo5*, row 2 *p1, drop all yo's*...
Could be wrong though...


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

It looks like hairpin lace to me, too - you can tell the center parts vs the joining of two strips. But what makes it look "stringier" or "knitted" is that it appears to use more than one strand. Look closely at the side close to the fringe - you can see there is at least two strands going into one stitch....


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

"...but what it looks to me now is a lace with elongated stitches... Well, like row 1 *k1, yo5*, row 2 *p1, drop all yo's*..."
What handy family said was my first thought.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> It looks like hairpin lace to me, too - you can tell the center parts vs the joining of two strips. But what makes it look "stringier" or "knitted" is that it appears to use more than one strand. Look closely at the side close to the fringe - you can see there is at least two strands going into one stitch....


Yes, there are more than one strand, but... is that the zig-zaging center of a hairpin lace? I honestly can't say for sure. Sometime it looks to me as a hairpin lave center and sometimes - like a knitted purl row.
Ha, do I need a set of new eyes?


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> RoxyCatlady said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like hairpin lace to me, too - you can tell the center parts vs the joining of two strips. But what makes it look "stringier" or "knitted" is that it appears to use more than one strand. Look closely at the side close to the fringe - you can see there is at least two strands going into one stitch....
> ...


I was going by the appearance of the thinner rows (the center part of the hairpin lace) then the thicker rows (the joining of the two sides of the strips of hairpin lace). BUT - it does, from some angles, look like both knitting and hairpin. I suspect the picture is from a magazine or book, not an actual item that can be rephotographed from a better angle...


----------



## silverseamer (Feb 12, 2012)

Picture is 3 strips of broomstick lace (with the loom set quite wide for the weight of the yarn used - like making a looser/lacier look by using bigger needles)and 2 rows of bulkier fringe.


----------



## Digistitch (Dec 14, 2011)

I can not tell you what the stitch is but many moons ago I made myself a knitted shawl on my knitting machine that looked just like your photo. The stitches in between the twist stitches were just knitted in plain knit stitch, then when I reached the length required I dropped them down to create the ladders, before casting off the twist stitches. Hope this helps. I still have it stored away and was looking at it again only a short while ago. 

Digistitch


----------



## silverseamer (Feb 12, 2012)

silverseamer said:


> Picture is 3 strips of broomstick lace (with the loom set quite wide for the weight of the yarn used - like making a looser/lacier look by using bigger needles)and 2 rows of bulkier fringe.


  too much coffee, not enough sleep - - meant to say hairpin lace NOT broomstick

I have done both and am quite aware that broomstick is not done on the loom.


----------



## New England Lover (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh my goodness ! In the mid 70's there was a knitting craze that used this pattern for a woman's vest. Everyone I knew was knitting the best in every color you could think of! But I don't remember the name of the pattern or type of stitch. Hairpin lace sounds good to me!


----------



## New England Lover (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh my goodness ! In the mid 70's there was a knitting craze that used this pattern for a woman's vest. Everyone I knew was knitting the vest in every color you could think of! But I don't remember the name of the pattern or type of stitch. Hairpin lace sounds good to me!


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

In the early 70s I made a shawl very similar to this for my mother from a book called "Knitting Made Easy" by Barbara Aytes. The stringy rows are made by triple throws or yarn overs. It is a very simple and easy pattern, one of the first pieces I knitted before I learned to purl in the right direction and was avoiding patterns with purl stitches. The pattern is called simply 'eyelet lace pattern' in the book, which is out of print but I still have my copy if anybody is feeling nostalgic for the 70s and would like me to e-mail the pattern.


----------



## Ezzie (May 8, 2011)

Looks like a simple drop stitch to me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

My first impression was a multi-strand drop stitch fabric with purl/garter stitch interim rows.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Handyfamily, I like that pink knit!! Is there a pattern for that?


----------



## sandra hughes (Apr 28, 2011)

looks to me like garter stitch done on large needles with the yarn wound round the needle several times for each stitch-my daughter has just made herself a scarf with this stitch-will see if i can get a picture of it for you!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Looks like Hairpin Lace to me.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Could it be the Twisted Drop Stitch? Here is how you do it: Insert needle into the next stitch. Wrap yarn around both needles once, then round right hand needle once." I am making the Mulberry Twisted Drop Stitch Shawl from the Colinette Yarns booklet Arboretum. Looks very similar. I viewed a demo of the stitch on YouTube. It's easy.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

New England Lover said:


> Oh my goodness ! In the mid 70's there was a knitting craze that used this pattern for a woman's vest. Everyone I knew was knitting the vest in every color you could think of! But I don't remember the name of the pattern or type of stitch. Hairpin lace sounds good to me!


You are thinking of "condo knitting" - you use two different size needles to get the same effect as the wrapping yarn several times for each stitch. I also made a couple of those "vests", except I chose the version with the sleeves  (the pattern I have -still- had both options)


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> Handyfamily, I like that pink knit!! Is there a pattern for that?


As she mentioned beside the picture, it is "broomstick lace" - a crochet technique. There are lots of patterns (really just directions with various colour suggestions) as well as lots of videos - just need to google "broomstick lace how to"


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

That is hairpin lace. Looks like a hugh hairpin and big yarn.


----------



## Kayebaby (Sep 23, 2011)

http://www.stitchdiva.com/tutorials/hairpin-lace

I think this will help. I think its beautiful but I have never tried to do a project. Good luck.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

I might be wrong but to me it Looks like its been knitted with dropped stitches.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

WOW I didn't know that.... I just thought they were the same thing with different names... thanks for letting me know this...



Lisa crafts 62 said:


> It looks like hairpin lace not broomstock lace. They are 2 different types & looks of lace. Broomstick lace is a tighter weave of lace.
> Lisa


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

hairpin lace it turns out lovely.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

My vote is for hairpin lace - I found a similar pattern in a McCall's Needlecraft magazine from the 1960s. Boy...that takes me back!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh if I only knew the term for what I am trying to explain.
Start with knitting a couple of Rows.
Next Row = k1 and yo 4x, k1 and yo 4x, repeat to end of Row.
Next Row = k1 and drop the yarn overs, k1 and drop the yarn overs, repeat to end of Row.

Next you may knit one or two Rows and then again do one
Row = k1 yo 4x all across.

The dropped yarn overs create the "ladder" and the between knitted Rows stabilize the work.

Do a test piece and compare.


----------



## doittc (Mar 7, 2011)

This is a Hairpin lace. You will need a Hair pin lace Tool. it is found in any yarn store. Sometimes in Wal-Mart.


----------



## doittc (Mar 7, 2011)

This is a Hairpin lace. You will need a Hair pin lace Tool. it is found in any yarn store. Sometimes in Wal-Mart.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

My first thought is that it is cabbage stitch. If it is knitted which is what it looks like to me. Two rows garter and then double wind round the needle on every stitch of next row and then knit back dropping off the stitches. This gives the lacy/holey look. I have done this stitch many times cos it makes the scarf, jumper, whatever knit up so quickly. Any size needles would produce the effect depending on what you want to do.

Hope this helps. Some one shout me down if I have got it wrong.

God Bless - Janet


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

That is hairpin lace. Those older techniques are all coming back. I'm sure I have one and an instruction book here somewhere...


----------



## stitch4life (May 6, 2012)

this is long stitch knitting. It is very simple. row 1




















































































This is long stitch knitting. It is simple. Row 1:
knit across. row 2: knit the st stitch, then you wrap the yarn around the needle 2 times then go on to the next stitch across the row. On the next row you knit the first stitch then let the wrapped stitches fall from the needle then knit the next stitch across the row. You can put as many rows of knitting and or purling between the long stitch rows. Good luck.


----------



## stitch4life (May 6, 2012)

this is long stitch knitting. It is very simple. row 1: knit across. row 2: knit one stitch then wrap the yarn around the needle twice and knit the next stitch across the row. row 3: knit first stitch then let the wrapped yarn fall from the needle then knit the next stitch across the row. row 4: knit across. you can put as many rows of knitting between the long stitch rows as you like. good luck




















































































This is long stitch knitting. It is simple. Row 1:
knit across. row 2: knit the st stitch, then you wrap the yarn around the needle 2 times then go on to the next stitch across the row. On the next row you knit the first stitch then let the wrapped stitches fall from the needle then knit the next stitch across the row. You can put as many rows of knitting and or purling between the long stitch rows. Good luck.


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree with funobsession. In the photo I see one section with one purl row, the next with 2 purl rows and it alternates like that. That's how that wrap then drop knitting looks when I do it. Have fun. It's quick knitting! :lol:
Just saw where stitch4life gave you the instructions. That's it. Have fun. I like that stitch for scarves etc.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

It is a simple basic drop stitch http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/kfet-scarf.html This is an example there are videos on U-Tube which show different patterns.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> It looks like hairpin lace to me, too - you can tell the center parts vs the joining of two strips. But what makes it look "stringier" or "knitted" is that it appears to use more than one strand. Look closely at the side close to the fringe - you can see there is at least two strands going into one stitch....


Hairpinlace--there are as many variations [where did they get my book?], as people working it. Also was looking @ 'left-over' loops hanging @ lower left--can we get a pic of the other side?


----------



## chorbanxx (Mar 8, 2012)

I have done both, Hairpin Lace and Broomstick Crochet.
It is Harpin Lace. 
Chorbanxx


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I have done a similar stitch. I think this is knit with yo's between each stitch that are dropped on the next row.

K first row.
Row 2:*K1, yo4 (or # needed for length of loose space),* repeat across, enging with K1
Row 3: K every K st and drop all yo's.
continue to length desired and cast off with a K row.

This is a cute way to make a scarf too.
Good Luck, and Have Fun!
Patty


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

I agree. Yarnovers that are dropped on the next row. Much faster to knit than to hairpin!!!


----------



## tobewarm (May 3, 2012)

It might be a form of what I think is called broomstick lace. If it is the yarn is wrapped around a metal frame and a chain stitch is worked up the middle of the wrapped yarn. When the length of work is finished several strands of one length is alternately looped with loops of an adjoining length. 

That is my best guess. These frames are still commonly found in some yarn specific stores. If you went in and described it as a metal frame . . . they would know if they have it and could explain it in more depth than I can.


----------



## jessehb (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes it is hair pin lace pattern


----------



## Ritz cracker (Feb 11, 2012)

I remember making a sweater back in the 60's which had a stitch similar to this one....in one row you wrapped the yarn 2 or 3 or 4 times around the needle. In the following row you knit or purl all actual stitches and dropped the extra wraps, resulting in a large, airy stitch similar to this one in the picture. After finishing the above pair of rows you would need to pull down on your fabric to "fix" the big stitches in place before beginning on your next row......I was a junior in high school when I made this sweater and I wish I still had it (wish I could still FIT in it as well! )


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Ritz cracker has it right. this is a dropped yo knitting pattern.


----------



## pamela Lehmann (Jan 24, 2011)

Definitely hairpin lace done on a very wide loom, then joined in groups of 2 or 3 loops instead of singles. Fringe is along the sides, not the top & bottom & is a different fuzzier type of yarn.
It might be hard to find a loom this large. My dad made me one out of the straight parts of 2 clothes hangers & dowels with holes drilled at various widths. I put some epoxy on the ends of the wires so they wouldn't snag on the yarn or scratch me. Good luck!


----------



## Ritz cracker (Feb 11, 2012)

I agree it is likely hairpin lace but I mentioned my sweater pattern experience because it is so similar in appearance...and it's fun to see similarities between crafts...Lovely whatever it is!


----------



## maudyg (Sep 13, 2011)

I think it is a drop stitch pattern. The loops are made by wrapping the yarn round the needle so many times and on the next row you drop the loops and knit into only one loop. Check it out.


----------



## Promise1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Something similar to this is "Blithe" Wrap/large scarf by Classic Elite Yarns. 

However, it looks kind of like a (knit1, wrap 2 or three times, knit 1, wrap 2 or three times. The single knit would make the bars going up, and the wraps would make the open areas. I've never tried this , but maybe it would work. Good luck.


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

I too, vote for hairpin lace. My former MIL made one for me many years ago and it looked very similar.


----------



## kateruth (May 6, 2012)

i think its an odd pins pattern looks like its on about 4mm and possibly 12mm needle hope this helps


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

It is knit with 5mm needle and 19 mm needles
Knit 4 rows with 5 and i row with 19. Repeat
Cast on stitches. To width you want then knit to lengh
Sharon


----------



## jes1776 (Sep 10, 2011)

In my crochet book it is called a lattice loop stitch. It is worked with a foundation chain of single crochet,turn, then the row of loops are worked over a piece of stiff cardboard with the width of the cardboard strip equivalent to the height you want your loops to be. The cardboard is placed between the loops as you go along. I am not tech savvy enough to be able to post the picture and directions from my crochet book, but if you want to email me I will send it as an attachment. Janice [email protected]


----------



## jes1776 (Sep 10, 2011)

Here are the directions as listed in my crochet book. If you need the illustration you will have to email. Blessings,Janice

A. Lattice can be worked neatly over a large tongue depressor or a ruler. If you do not have one of these in a suitable size, cut a strip of sturdy cardboard about 6" long and the desired depth of the stitch. 


To begin lattice pattern, work a row of single crochet, chain 1 and turn. Lengthen the turning chain to the height of the strip, place strip between loop and yarn, draw a loop through the lengthened chain* slide hook forward and down and insert it in the next stitich, lower yarn behind the strip until it reaches the hook, draw up a long loop (hooking action is indicated by arrow, Illustration A), yarn over (B), draw a loop through the long loop, yarn over, draw through remaing 2 loops*. Repeat from asterisk across the row, removing strip and moving it forward as it becomes filled with stitches, chain 1, turn.



To continue pattern, work a single crochet in each stitch and on the last stitch insert hook under the last long loop as well as the two top loops, chain 1 and turn. Repeat the lattice row next or, if preferred, work additional rows of single crochet, then a lattice.


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

If you look at a close up the small rows are knit 
Do a sample with 5mm needles and a 19 and see
I have made this before
In the poc ppstrd the person has used 3 lace weight yarns held together 
You can even use. 3 different colours or 2 white and 1 off a contrast


----------



## jessehb (Feb 22, 2012)

I agree


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Oh if I only knew the term for what I am trying to explain.
> Start with knitting a couple of Rows.
> Next Row = k1 and yo 4x, k1 and yo 4x, repeat to end of Row.
> Next Row = k1 and drop the yarn overs, k1 and drop the yarn overs, repeat to end of Row.
> ...


Now I know what it is called: "drop stitch".


----------



## grammasandi (Apr 10, 2012)

This is hairpinlace or as my Mom called broomstick lace


----------



## grammasandi (Apr 10, 2012)

You are correct---Mom did both---but on a second look Iagree


Lisa crafts 62 said:


> It looks like hairpin lace not broomstock lace. They are 2 different types & looks of lace. Broomstick lace is a tighter weave of lace.
> Lisa


----------



## Digistitch (Dec 14, 2011)

It is definitely a knitted drop stitch. I am adding a scan of my shawl. The stitches are twisted differently but apart from that it looks the same. There are 4 stitches that make up the twist and because I used a knitting machine 2 knitted stitches were dropped all the way down once It was knitted to length then the stitches unknitted. This one was knitted with plied fine yarns knitted together For hand knitting you could try to wrap around the needle on every row and also drop as you went.


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

You can get the same effect. Knitting 4 rows with a 4mm needle and 1 with a 19mm or higher. Much easier using 2-3 strands of lace weight yarn


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> It looks like hairpin lace not broomstock lace. They are 2 different types & looks of lace. Broomstick lace is a tighter weave of lace.
> Lisa


I vote hairpin lace. Broomstick lace is kind of a twisted stitch. crocheted or knitt over a round stick, therefor called the broomstick lace.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Hairpin lace?


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

Firefightersmom said:


> I was wondering if anyone could help me with what this pattern is?


It is hair pin lace - there are a different number of patterns to put hairpin lace together and this one is a pretty simple pattern.


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

hairpin lace


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Firefightersmom said:


> I was wondering if anyone could help me with what this pattern is?


I'm absolutely sure that is hairpin lace. Broomstick lace doesn't have large loops to crochet together like your picture.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

I agree with you. Broomstick is croched loops off a large needle and this is hairpin with very wide loops.


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

It is knit !!!!!!


----------



## JaneLB (Mar 5, 2012)

Not broomstick lace....I'm thinking it is knitted on two different size needles as I did a scarf years ago and it reminds me of that however it might be hairpin lace I've never done that.


----------



## char17 (Apr 11, 2012)

funobsession said:


> "...but what it looks to me now is a lace with elongated stitches... Well, like row 1 *k1, yo5*, row 2 *p1, drop all yo's*..."
> What handy family said was my first thought.


I agree with you. Here we call it a drop stitch pattern. You can knit any number of rows (garter st.) then the next row you *k1, wrap you yarn over (or yo) 2, 3, or however long you want to make the open space.* The bigger the needle the fewer wraps you have to do to get a good look. The next row *k1, drop the wraps (yo).*
I wish I had a camera, I'd show you a picture of my "drop st." scarf. 
Give is a shot, you'll love it. And it's fast.


----------



## almondjoy (Jul 26, 2011)

It almost looks like broom stick lace made with a special loom. My grandma used to do it when I was kid. I will look for a website that has this.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

funobsession said:


> "...but what it looks to me now is a lace with elongated stitches... Well, like row 1 *k1, yo5*, row 2 *p1, drop all yo's*..."
> What handy family said was my first thought.


I agree with funobsession. It is definitely elongated stitch.


----------



## jessehb (Feb 22, 2012)

be sure to count carefully.I know it does gets confusing at times..


----------



## ladybostons (Sep 17, 2011)

That is definately hairpin lace, but done very wide. My Memere did both hairpin and broomstick laces so I am very familiar with both as she made me items using both techniques. All the wonderful people on this list would have loved my Memere. She was so talented. I, unfortunately, only inherited a small portion of her talent. Maybe if I had stayed closer to home I would have learned more.

Debbie
Hanging out and sweating to death in No. LA


----------



## almondjoy (Jul 26, 2011)

hairpin lace look on the website blujay.com there is a shawl that looks almost exactly like your blanket.


----------



## deedeesdolls (Dec 5, 2011)

I have never tried hairpin lace, but it looks like a dropped stitch pattern using 2 strands of yarn.
Simply use garter stitch and every third row when you put the yarn around the needle to make the stitch you wind it 2 or 3 times then on the next row you drop the loops and knit the stitch normally, then knit another row to make the garter then do another drop stitch row.
this shawl looks as though it was made on very large needles, maybe 25mm and thick soft yarn.

try the idea with a smaller needle and yarn to test out the look.
Dee
also try this link for a pattern
http://turvid.blogspot.com.au/2009/03/free-pattern-mile-minute-scarf-2.html



Firefightersmom said:


> I was wondering if anyone could help me with what this pattern is?


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

funobsession said:


> "...but what it looks to me now is a lace with elongated stitches... Well, like row 1 *k1, yo5*, row 2 *p1, drop all yo's*..."
> What handy family said was my first thought.


This is what it is to me but I would guess that there is a 3rd row of just knit the repeat those 3 rows for the length you want bind off and add fringe


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

To the voters for hairpin/broomstick lace: This is definitely knitting. It is not crochet, although it is airy and has an appearance similar to hairpin lace.
That said, I made projects with a small ndl and a huge one and got the same effect during the late 60's. I have also made projects using the multiple yarn over technique with a slightly different look, but in the same family.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone

Take a look at this. Was posted on KP yesterday in links and resources, looks like it to me. I knew it was a drop stitch but, didn't think of it at the time cos, I had just finished work and the internet was playing up, that it was knit sideways. :roll:

http://www.moonarts.com/blog/free_patterns/pages/seaweed-wrap-print.htm

Pam


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

The girl pattern is drop stitch. The OP is knit!!!!!


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

absgrams said:


> The girl pattern is drop stitch. The OP is knit!!!!!


What is OP ...drop stitch is knit and so is the pattern in the original post is that what OP is?


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

Knit on large and small needle. No drop stitch


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

OP. Original post. Sorry if I confused you


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Definitely drop stitch. with 4 or 5 yo's. with 1 02 2 rows of K in between yo rows. I us this stitch a lot. makes a decorative accent in a scarf.
Patty


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

absgrams said:


> The girl pattern is drop stitch. The OP is knit!!!!!


The drop stitch is KNIT!!!! Read the pattern.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

That is either drop stitch knit or broomstick lace


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Broomstick lace is more scallop-y between the loose rows.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> Broomstick lace is more scallop-y between the loose rows.


Broomstitch is also crocheted over a long round dowel (broomstick) and crocheted off the broomstick in groups of usually 5 stitches. I just finished knitting a scarf for one of my great granddaughters in the drop stitch in a painted yarn using two wraps around the needle, and 4 rows of garter stitch between. It turned out very nice. Not too long ago I did a crocheted one pulling up a loop stitch with 4 rows of single crochet between. Looks much the same a s the knit one.


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

I think it looks like drop stitch. Red Heart has a pattern for a drop stitch scarf.


----------



## Portia (Sep 13, 2011)

Firefightersmom said:


> I was wondering if anyone could help me with what this pattern is?


I would call this "Condo" knitting. Very popular in the 1970's and 80's. It was created by using one very large and one much smaller needle, as the pair of needles. I have several patterns of this type of knitting from that time but somehow have never got around to making them up!! Looks very easy though ( only garter stitch ) & very effective.


----------



## wetfeet2 (Sep 14, 2011)

definately knit. look at the longer sts. they are the teltale 'v'shaped sts of knitting. Now whether its knit on one big needle and one small needle or alternating one knit st with multiple yarn overs which are dropped in the next row, I don't know. It was also knit with multiple strands.
Kristine


----------

